# Coast To Coast Exotics broke into



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi

Just a quick note for everyone to watch out for stolen goods being offered for sale. We were broken into last night and good such as vivaria, Lucky Reptile Herp Nursery, Exo-terra Faunariums, Live mice and lab boxes etc etc. 

Luckily we have a security camera system that has images of the culprits and the police seem to be confident. Any info offered would be appreciated.

In the mean time, watch out for those stolen goods!

Kevin


----------



## skink-king (Sep 2, 2009)

will do mate hope they get them: victory:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

v-max said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a quick note for everyone to watch out for stolen goods being offered for sale. We were broken into last night and good such as vivaria, Lucky Reptile Herp Nursery, Exo-terra Faunariums, Live mice and lab boxes etc etc.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry to hear this Kevin. It sounds to me like these have not been stolen to be sold on, rather they have been stolen to set up a breeding facility at home etc? (given what was stolen). Any herps taken?. Good luck catching the [email protected]


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear this Kev, T****rs. We got done over end of may, and they got away with around 6000worth of animals, and stock, literally emptied the shop, the neighbour rang the police while they were in the shop and it took them 1 half hours to attend, great.

Will keep ears open at both my shops, told my manager in Hornsea to as well.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, will keep an ear out for you


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

yeah i will keep my eyes open Kev. Sorry to hear it mate.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for the support, guys - and the pm's.

Watching the culprits on the cctv is quite funny, as the actually managed to break in where the camera was. Excellent shots of three of them, full faces. They are in for a moment or two, then eventaully see the camera - and then cover their faces. Presumably this erases the previous few moments! Brain dead...............


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

hope u catch them mate...


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

Oh god, that is awful...some people really are scum..

I hope you get your stuff back and the little bar Stewards are caught


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

Lawks - sorry to hear this but I suppose it could have been worse. I hope the old bill get these idiots.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

WOW, sorry to hear about the break in Kevin.
At least you have good photos to help lock the buggers up.
Anyone you actually recognise ?
Sometimes the problem is the damage they do getting in, I hope it's not too bad and easily repaired.
Lock up the scum.
Stephen


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry to here about this kev I Wil keep my eyes and ears open for you and I hope you catch the *******'s Just goes to show how stupid they are to take a few minutes to realise that a shop has security cameras lol but then again nothing surprises me these days


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

will be keeping ears and eyes open in middlesbrough!

any chance you can send the pics out?


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

:censor::censor: barstewards. :devil::devil: Sorry to hear about yet another reptile store.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Have been advised at the moment not to use pictures, just to supply footage to Police. They are due back today.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

upload em if you can kev, i might know them. others might too


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

Really sorry to hear about this, hope they get caught. I'll be keeping my eyes open around my area : victory:


----------



## mike12 (Aug 30, 2008)

sorry to here about that mate i will keep my eyes and ears open for ya : victory:


----------

